# New Forum Server: Informatin Inside ...



## Adlon (May 26, 2002)

Ok. Morrus and I have the solution to the forum situation.

This test forum is running on a 733 Mhz, 448MB PC-133 SDRam.

The Server I will be building Morrus will be a 1.5 Ghz, 512MB DDR.
The board has 2 RAM slots, so, to add another 512MB is of no issue.

For the time being, I would suggest that you may see weird things, like Avatars not showing up, cookie issues with logins, and other minor PIA issues, on these test boards.

Once the server is built, loaded, configured, and vBulletin is installed, and a fresh copy of the DB is transfered to the box, the minor things can be worked out.

You can probably expect to HAVE to manually delete your cookies, and temp inet files, once the new forums go online. Such is the way of cookies.

The server willl be on a 24/7 monitoring system, a 500VA APC, and will have a weekly automated backup routed to an export drive on another machine.

For you Linux heads out there, we'll be using a 40G HD, with a 1Gig Swap partition as well


----------



## hong (May 26, 2002)

Adlon said:
			
		

> *Ok. Morrus and I have the solution to the forum situation.
> 
> This test forum is running on a 733 Mhz, 448MB PC-133 SDRam.
> 
> ...




*HUBBA! HUBBA! HUBBA!*


----------



## Psionicist (May 26, 2002)

Cool.

Say, can you give us a little more information? "733 mhz" can be lots of things, P3, Celeron, VIA C3 and so on. Also, the harddrive, can you run a session of HD Tach, ATTO bench or something so we can see the speed of the thingy? Would be great!


----------



## drothgery (May 27, 2002)

Adlon said:
			
		

> *The Server I will be building Morrus will be a 1.5 Ghz...
> *




Really? There's not a 1.5 GHz Athlon XP or Athlon MP (the 1800+ versions are 1.53 GHz; the Athlon XP 1500+ runs at 1.33 GHz), the fastest P3 is a 1.4 GHz P3-S (and Intel's not going to make any faster ones), and the now-discontinued 1.5 GHz Willamette P4 would make a terrible server chip.


----------



## Cergorach (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: New Forum Server: Informatin Inside ...*



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Really? There's not a 1.5 GHz Athlon XP or Athlon MP (the 1800+ versions are 1.53 GHz; the Athlon XP 1500+ runs at 1.33 GHz), the fastest P3 is a 1.4 GHz P3-S (and Intel's not going to make any faster ones), and the now-discontinued 1.5 GHz Willamette P4 would make a terrible server chip. *




Options:
Intel Pentium 4 1,5GHz (Socket 423)
Intel Pentium 4 1,5GHz (Socket 478)
Intel Xeon 1,5GHz
One of those kewl weirdass bladed servers from transmeta

But i think that he meant an Athelon 1,53 (or Athelon1500+)

But why the nitpicking?

Btw, i too am curious about the exact specs and what it's running exactly...


----------



## drothgery (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: New Forum Server: Informatin Inside ...*



			
				Cergorach said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Options:
> Intel Pentium 4 1,5GHz (Socket 423)
> ...




All of these are discontinued, and a pre-Northwood P4 (or pre-Prestonia Xeon) is a terrible server CPU.



			
				Cergorach said:
			
		

> *But i think that he meant an Athelon 1,53 (or Athelon1500+)
> 
> But why the nitpicking?
> *




I expect he meant an Athlon XP/MP Model 1500+, too. But I always nitpick.


----------



## Quartermoon (May 28, 2002)

Adlon said:
			
		

> *Once the server is built, loaded, configured, and vBulletin is installed, and a fresh copy of the DB is transfered to the box, the minor things can be worked out.*



Any idea when this will be?  A week?  Month?



			
				Adlon said:
			
		

> *You can probably expect to HAVE to manually delete your cookies, and temp inet files, once the new forums go online. Such is the way of cookies.*



What is a temp inet file?


----------



## LightPhoenix (May 28, 2002)

Quartermoon said:
			
		

> *
> Any idea when this will be?  A week?  Month?
> *




When 4E comes out.  



> *
> What is a temp inet file?
> *




When you browse the internet, the pages you view are stored in a temporary folder.  On a windows machine, this is usually C:\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\.  Everything in here can be deleted safely.


----------



## Ranger REG (May 30, 2002)

Adlon said:
			
		

> *
> Once the server is built, loaded, configured, and vBulletin is installed, and a fresh copy of the DB is transfered to the box, the minor things can be worked out.*



Let me know when it is online and if using a different address, provide it via email.




> *You can probably expect to HAVE to manually delete your cookies, and temp inet files, once the new forums go online. Such is the way of cookies.*



Just provide the instruction for deleting the RIGHT cookie from this current and previous EN World Board.


----------



## Morrus (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: New Forum Server: Informatin Inside ...*



			
				Ranger REG said:
			
		

> *
> Let me know when it is online and if using a different address, provide it via email.
> *




It'll all be on the front page news.  I'm certainly not sending out emails to 4,500 people!


----------



## Ranger REG (May 30, 2002)

Then why is there an option in the USER CP that allows moderator to send me an email notice?

Front page, semaphore, smoke signal ... just let me know.   

Oh, did I say I missed the old board?


----------



## Henry (May 30, 2002)

Adlon, has anyone besides Morrus thanked you for the kick-a** job you're doing for this community? You've been both tireless and cool as heck to do what you've been doing!

Even the test server runs better than the old Windows 2000 server. Not only are responses FAST, but lack of a user limit is a godsend! I can live with a few piddly log-in problems, especially temporary ones.


----------



## Adlon (Jun 2, 2002)

Thank you Henry. And yes, a few have indeed said something to me.

This present server was a classroom machine at the ISP where Fizz works.

We changed hard drives, set up Linux, mySQL, PHP, vBulletin, and the first time around, as you all know, failed.

Fizz then did a reload, as I was on the road that day, and he got it up and going in its present incarnation.

Its Fizz who got me into this PHP stuff, and the mySQL.

But, he's definately more adept at it, thats for sure.

I just helped bring this together, and offered my board as a sacrificial lamb  Hehe, I'm STILL activating alot of the people who signed up but couldn't get in, but had to wait until MY forums overhaul was complete.

I'm reserving final say on the size of the processor, until I actually go buy the chip, as I want to get Morrus the fastest 1.5Ghz + processor I can get. It will be an XP chip.

Morrus can probably start thinking if he wants an addy like :
http://boards.enworld.com
where he points DNS at the box's IP addy, or if he wants us to do somethhing on our end.

I will be going to Western Union tomorrow, to check on the funds Morrus sent out.
Once they are received, I build the box on one day, burn it in for 24 hours, and its ready on the 3rd day for OS install, and configuration.

So, its most likely going online by the end of this coming week.

Remember this, tho. mySQL, and PHP are not FULLY BLOWN rocket science yet, so, expect a few bumps, and if theres not, then its even better.


----------

